# The Yarborough Knife: Symbol of a legacy



## Ravage (Mar 28, 2010)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/March/100328-02.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, March 28, 2010) – While Special Forces Soldiers are known for their mastery of many weapons, one weapon in their arsenal stands out in particular: the Yarborough Knife.

Named after Lt. Gen. William P. Yarborough, who is known as the “father of modern Special Forces,” the 12.5-inch combat utility knife began as a simple dinner conversation between Yarborough and Lt. Gen. Doug Brown about the need for a standard knife for Special Forces.  Yarborough wanted Special Forces Soldiers to have a distinct edge blade weapon like their ancestors in World War II.  

Beginning in August 2002 every Soldier who graduated from the Special Forces Qualification Course, part of the U.S. Army John F. Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, was issued the Yarborough Knife with its own serial number, and signed a special record book along with the most elite members of the United States Army, including Yarborough himself. The knife was also initially available for current Green Berets and Special Forces veterans.

Distribution of the Yarborough Knife was discontinued in 2004, after roughly one-thousand knives were issued.  Maj. Gen. Thomas R. Csrnko, commanding general of USAJFKSWCS, reinstituted the issue of the knife, and was the first to sign for the new blades in 2008, with each knife now containing a serial followed by the limited edition number of its blade. 

As each Green Beret crosses the stage upon graduation of the SFQC, he receives a legacy of the Brotherhood of Special Forces, signing in the pages of an illustrious history, shared by a select few.  Only a few short years after its conception, the honor of the Yarborough Knife has now become almost as large of a part of the heritage and tradition of Special Forces as the Green Beret, and has also been shared with a small number of dignitaries such as President George W. Bush.


----------



## Muppet (Mar 29, 2010)

Sure is a nice looking knife. Lots of blood and sacrifice to get awarded it.

F.M.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Mar 29, 2010)

I have both this knife and the knife made by the same people for the 1st SFG(A). I like the 1st Group knife just a little bit better as an all around knife. (They are both excellent knives!)


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 29, 2010)

You can purchase the Yarborough Knife ( without Yarborough markings and serial numbers) from Chris Reeve Knives under the name of "Green Beret" knife. Other wise, you've got to complete SFAS, be selected and complete SFQC.  

http://www.chrisreeve.com/greenberet.htm

I also own the "Pacific" 1st Group knife like Twip Wire.  Excellent tool. 

http://www.chrisreeve.com/pacific.htm


----------



## x SF med (Mar 29, 2010)

I have a signed GB (handed to me by the designer), and  Yarborough #SF-0061 (after reinstatement of the purchase by veterans)

What wasn't stated in Ravage's post is that the Yarborough is the property of the Regiment and is held in perpetuity by the awardee or his estate as lonf as that person is a member of the Rgiment in good standing and has done nothing to bring dishonor on the Regiment...  including trying to sell it.


----------



## Ajax (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey fellas,
Anyone know where I can acquire a good kydex sheath for an issue Yarborough?


----------



## jakobisrex (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice lookin' knife.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajax said:


> Hey fellas,
> Anyone know where I can acquire a good kydex sheath for an issue Yarborough?


 
This bloke makes them mate.   http://www.survivalsheath.com/sheaths/index.htm
I havent used one personally as Ive got the short model for non SF types but Ive seen his work and it looks sound.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 14, 2010)

Ajax,
Okuden Custom kydex...  clean out your PM box, check your visitor messages.  :doh:  Right here in the area.


----------



## Cyberchp (Jul 11, 2012)

Sorry to bump old threads but since they weren't locked I figured it was ok. (if not ok please pm me)

I finally got off my ass and ordered mine. It came with nylon sheath. I used a Robert Parrish Survival during the Q course.


----------

